# Does blood always mean miscarriage?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a pygmy doe at around 120 days and the other day she some blood coming from her her personal area, it was enough to messy up her tail and her personal area, but she didnt miscarry I dont think because shes pretty far along, and I didnt find a baby anywhere. Does blood always mean a problem or miscarrage or can it be normal? I had the neighbor that breeds goats look at her and she said she seemed fine, and she felt kids so she didnt think she miscarried. its been about a week and no more bleeding and she seems fine, never stopped eating or anything. Should I be worried?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm.. weird. I have never had one have blood on the rear but once and that doe did miscarry, but it was a very small amount of blood and she was only a month along. 

I might take her to a vet and they can do an ultrasound to make sure all the kids are still alive in her.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

IF you have horned goats one of them could have caught her on the vulva. I had a pregnant doe last year who started bleeding and I thought she miscarried. It seems that another goat with horns had "hooked" the vulva and made a very small tear within the opening. It healed up fine and she went on to deliver healthy twin bucklings. We didn't find out this was the cause of the blood until the same goat hooked her udder and tore a big area of skin off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At this stage of pregnancy ...you should be able to feel for baby movement..... 
Or as RunAround...mentioned... a vet ...would be able to tell ...if the baby is still in there ...alive or?

Bleeding doesn't always mean miscarriage... it could be as mentioned... from injury.... or infection...


----------

